# Reinigung Five Ten



## paulipan (23. Juli 2017)

Servus,
Wie reinigt ihr Eure Five Ten wenn sie mal ne intensive Reinigung nötig haben?
Waschmaschine?
Hab Bedenken, dass das die Freerider abkönnen.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juli 2017)

In der Waschmaschine in einen Stoffbeutel gesteckt und anderen, passenden Sachen, damit es nicht so rumpelt. 
Vorwäsche im Waschbecken schadet nicht. Oder ggf. Hygienespray benutzen. Und nach jeder Nutzung ordentlich lüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Juli 2017)

Waschmaschine. Einfach rein und mit Sportwaschmittel bei 40’C waschen.
Funktioniert bei mir seit Jahren problemlos.


----------



## Deleted 239656 (24. Juli 2017)

Meine werden mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt, sehen noch immer Top aus


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2017)

Spritzt du die Socken, die du  beim biken benutzt auch (nur) mit dem Schlauch ab? Lecker!


----------



## Deleted 239656 (24. Juli 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Spritzt du die Socken, die du  beim biken benutzt auch (nur) mit dem Schlauch ab? Lecker!


Klar, meine Füße stinken nicht


----------

